# Any interest in this??



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

I currently have an ADA Tower 20 with a 2.75lb bottle inside for my ADA mini s. I have contacted a few shops around here to make replicas to fit a 7lb steel tank as well as working on some at the machine shop I work at. Trying to see if anyone would be interested in these as I would make or have them made to fit US Standard sized bottles of whatever size (larger = more $ obviously). I know a lot of you use wood cabinets or aren't that concerned with how your co2 bottle looks. For those of you like myself, I will have the ability to provide something identical or similar to use for covering those ugly Co2 bottles. PM me if you are interested. Just an FYI ahead of time, they are made of 304 SS and are not cheap. For those of you that do not know, this is what an ADA Tower 20 is.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Wouldn't aluminum be a significantly cheaper, lighter, easier to work with, and equally effective/suitable material compared to stainless steel? This seems like it's just an alternative to putting a door on your cabinet?

It looks cool though.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Skizhx said:


> Wouldn't aluminum be a significantly cheaper, lighter, easier to work with, and equally effective/suitable material compared to stainless steel? This seems like it's just an alternative to putting a door on your cabinet?
> 
> It looks cool though.


Some people don't have a closed cabinet and prefer nice looking equipment. My filter as well as co2 tower are SS. I have a glass stand so do not want a ugly co2 bottle next to shiny SS filter.

I appreciate your input on the material.


----------



## easternlethal (Mar 28, 2014)

can you make a canister? I'd love to have one where you can actually change the pump...


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

No, only co2 tower replicas. The only reason I offered this is because ADA tower 20 is made to a size that fits a Japanese bottle and cannot be used. I finally found a 2.75lb bottle to fit the tower 20 and I am having one made to fit a 7lb tank for my 60P.

The super jet is a flawless filter and I suggest you purchasing one, there is no reason to change the pump.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You are offering a very, very, very niche product.

Very few people buy the high end stuff. And you will barely find them on any forum. On the forums you find the DIY, cheap enthusiast that may shell out $200 for a fancy CO2 regulator that is not needed but that's about it. And truth is the "high end" stuff is not really needed - it can be substituted with other equipment.

But if you do have manufacturing capabilities and if you can make it cheap enough you can actually offer a stainless steel filter to the average internet enthusiast. It would be best if it is offered as a housing only (add your own pump), with a non-pressure rated in-line pump, and with a pressure rated pump like ADA's. 

This venture will involve advertising on planted tank forums and you will quickly see that the good product may not fly. But if you have a website with several stainless steel products - filters, surface skimmers, pipes etc that are presented in a clean professional way - you will attract the gizmo-interested planted tank folk and will make some money. I personally do not think it will be a lot but depending on your pricing you may do well.

Also - do not think about planted tank enthusiasts only. If you search around you will see that general freshwhater fish keepers do seem to like stainless steel filters. Except the price is usually prohibitive AND they seem to want larger size (2-5 gallon volume for example). Solve the price issue and I think you have a shot.

--Nikolay


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

I had to go and re read my OP. I am not trying to sell these, as in like start a company. I am just saying I have the opportunity if anyone wants one. That's about it. I am getting it made to fit a US tank so I have a tower for my small tank and larger tank. Anyone who has looked into the ADA tower knows it costs a lot and doesn't fit very many tanks here in the US. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Cool project...good luck and share pics of the outcome!


----------

